# coller un cours



## francofou2

"J'ai colle mon cours d'histoire parce que je n'avais jamais etudie pour les examens". Se dit-elle cette phrase?  Est-ce une autre facon de dire "j'ai echoue a mon cours parce que ...."?

coller un cours = echouer a un cours

Merci d'avance

Francofou2


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut francofou2,

Oui, tu as bien compris   : ça signifie avoir échoué à ses examens d'histoire.
Je dirais aussi « _se faire _coller à l'examen ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne connaissais pas cette expression (ni _coller_ ni _se faire coller_)… Visiblement elle n'est pas employée dans toute la francophonie.

Pour ma part, je dirais _échouer à, être recalé à, __rater, __louper_. Au fait, je n'utiliserais pas ces verbes avec _cours_, mais avec _examen_, p.ex.: _J'ai échoué à l'examen_ et non : _J'ai échoué au cours_.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah bon, je n'ai jamais entendu ça  
*"J'ai raté mon examen / j'ai échoué à mon examen / je me suis fait coller à mon examen"*
mais "j'ai collé mon cours d'histoire", jamais entendu... :-/ (le CNRTL ne semble pas non plus mais après, j'ai peut-être mal regardé)
Un troisième quatrième avis ?


----------



## zaby

Bonjour à tous ,

Comme DearPrudence, je connais "se faire coller à un examen / dans une matière" mais pas "coller un cours", vraiment pas ...


----------



## itka

+1 !
Je ne connais pas non plus "coller un cours"...
"coller une personne" c'est lui poser une question à laquelle elle ne sait pas répondre.
"se faire coller à un examen" : échouer, rater (fam.), louper (fam.) cet examen. Le sens est le même : on m'a posé une/des question(s) auxquelles je n'ai pas su répondre et "j'ai été collé(e)".


----------



## janpol

"coller un cours" ? Jamais entendu. Par contre, coller, oui, et plutôt à la forme passive : "je suis collé", dit le candidat malheureux qui n'a pas trouvé son nom  sur la liste des "reçus". "J'ai été collé/je me suis fait coller", dira-t-il quelque temps plus tard. (s'il ajoute une précision, c'est "à l'examen/au bac/au brevet).
Itka étend cette expression à toute incapacité à répondre à une question. Oui, "je suis collé", "Tu m'as collé" :  étant incapable de répondre, j'ai fini par "donner ma langue au chat". (D'ailleurs, le questionneur était presque sûr que je "sècherais" car, avant de me poser sa question, il m'avait prévenu : "Je vais te poser une colle.")
L'expression "coller un cours" serait concevable mais avec un tout autre sens. Il serait alors question de l'emploi du temps : "Tel prof nous a collé un cours le lundi de 8 à 9", pourrait se plaindre un étudiant noctambule = il nous a mis/placé un cours le lundi de 8 à 9.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut les jeunes ! 

Il est évident, vu le contexte ( « ... parce que je n'avais jamais étudié pour les examens. ») qu'il s'agit bien de l'expression « se faire coller/être collé à un examen », non ?  (cf. ce dico d'argot)


----------



## geostan

francofou2 said:


> "J'ai colle mon cours d'histoire parce que je n'avais jamais etudie pour les examens". Se dit-elle cette phrase?  Est-ce une autre facon de dire "j'ai echoue a mon cours parce que ...."?
> 
> coller un cours = echouer a un cours
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> Francofou2



Lorsque j'apprenais le français,on qualifiait _étudier pour les examens, _d'anglicisme.  On disait plutôt:_ préparer les examens. _Apparemment, cela a changé puisque aucun des natifs ne l'a remarqué.

Cheers!
_

Cheers!
_


----------



## zx81

En ce qui me concerne, je connais l'expression "sécher un cours" (c'est-à-dire ne pas aller en cours), mais je ne l'ai jamais mise en pratique !
Par contre, je n'ai jamais entendu "coller un cours" dans le sens "d'échouer". Peut-être dans le sens de "donner en plus", (Je vais te coller un cours de rattrapage), de même qu'on peut entendre :"Je vais te coller une retenue pour n'avoir pas fait tes devoirs."
@+


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne connais pas non plus l'expression « coller un cours ». 

Mais en québécois familier, on peut régulièrement entendre... _co*ul*er un cours_. 
C'est peut-être ce que francofou2 a entendu? 


> [Québec][Familier] Rater, échouer. Couler un examen. Couler un cours de math.[Absolument]Si t’étudies pas, tu vas couler. Faire échouer. Un professeur qui coule un étudiant.


----------



## itka

Nicomon said:


> Je ne connais pas non plus l'expression « coller un cours ».
> Mais en québécois familier, on peut régulièrement entendre... _co*ul*er un cours_.
> C'est peut-être ce que francofou2 a entendu?



...et qu'est-ce que ça veut dire "co*u*ler un cours" Nico ? Je ne comprends pas l'exemple : _couler un cours de math._..?

Sinon, _*coller*_, au sens de : _"Le prof nous a collé un cours de rattrapage de 8 à 9 le matin" _c'est simplement _mettre, donner, placer_ en français familier et avec un peu plus de force :
_"Je lui ai collé mon poing sur ... le museau"
"Elle m'a collé son fils à garder pour la journée"
_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> Je ne connais pas non plus l'expression « coller un cours ».
> 
> Mais en québécois familier, on peut régulièrement entendre... _co*ul*er un cours_.
> C'est peut-être ce que francofou2 a entendu?


Ah ben si c'est au Québec que ça a été entendu, c'est fort plausible...


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> ...et qu'est-ce que ça veut dire "co*u*ler un cours" Nico ? Je ne comprends pas l'exemple : _couler un cours de math._..?


 
Bonjour itka,
_Couler un cours_ _de maths_ c'est _échouer en maths._ _Cours _dans le sens d'enseignement suivi d'une matière, et non d'une leçon individuelle. Rater le cours/ne pas le réussir/ne pas obtenir la note de passage... pour cette matière en particulier_. _Antidote m'informe qu'en Suisse, on dit _luger_. 

Je me demande si l'expression ne serait pas dérivée de _recaler_. Comme dans: _être recalé/se faire recaler_.  Plutôt que s'échouer sur le rivage, le navire « coule » droit au fond.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Antidote m'informe qu'en Suisse, on dit _luger_.


Je sais bien qu'on aime luger en Suisse, mais ce n'est que sur les pentes enneigées ! (Je ne connaissais pas non plus _luger_ dans ce sens-là…)


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Je sais bien qu'on aime luger en Suisse, mais ce n'est que sur les pentes enneigées ! (Je ne connaissais pas non plus _luger_ dans ce sens-là…)


 
C'est sans doute que tu ne fréquentes personne qui a _lugé_ des matières ou épreuves scolaires, MC. Ou alors - ce qui est fort possible - les rédacteurs d'Antidote se sont trompés. 

Voici ce qui est écrit sous luger (à part faire de la luge) : 





> [Suisse][Familier] Ne pas réussir une épreuve scolaire, échouer à un examen/une élection. Synonymes [Familier] se faire étaler à, se planter à, se ramasser à. [Québec] [Familier] couler[Belgique] [Familier] moffler.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> C'est sans doute que tu ne fréquente personne qui a _lugé_ des matières ou épreuves scolaires, MC. Ou alors - ce qui est fort possible - les rédacteurs d'Antidote se sont trompés.


De deux choses l'une, soit Antidote s'est trompé et mériterait qu'on lui en _colle _une, soit il faut que je sorte de ma grotte… 

Au fait, pour moi, _se faire coller_, c'est se faire punir…


----------



## zx81

"Luger" dans le sens de "échouer" est connu du Nouveau Littré :

 1 LUGER

  Étymologie :  luge 

  LUGER, v. intr.

  ♦ Pratiquer la luge, faire de la luge.
  ♦ Se luger, v. pr.
  ♦ Suisse Familier Fait de rater quelque chose. Il s'est lugé sur son projet.
  • LUGEUR, EUSE, n. m. et n. f.
  ♦ Les lugeurs sont prêts à glisser sur la piste.

  © Éditions Garnier, Paris, 2005


----------



## Maître Capello

zx81 said:


> "Luger" dans le sens de "échouer" est connu du Nouveau Littré : […] Suisse Familier Fait de rater quelque chose. Il s'est lugé sur son projet.



Ah ! je comprends mieux à présent ! Il s'agit du verbe *pronominal* _se luger_ équivalent à _se planter_ : _Il s'est lugé à son examen d'algèbre.
_
Remarque : Le substantif _lugée_ existe également : _Il a fait une de ces lugées à l'examen d'algèbre…_

Quoi qu'il en soit, il est trop général de parler d'expression « suisse » puisque je suis quasiment certain qu'elle ne se dit que dans un ou deux cantons francophones. De plus, quoique issue du patois vaudois, elle n'est vraiment plus très courante dans ce canton (plus courante au point qu'elle ne me disait rien du tout sous sa forme non pronominale !).


----------

